# 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee



## Schneller78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Test drove a 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited over the weekend here in Colorado and all I have to say is WOW. It is a stunning vehicle to view in person and the fit and finish on the inside are as good as many of the premium SUVs out there (X5 included). All of the major magazines and auto reviewers have had stellar things to say about this vehicle and I can concur based on our drive. The Limited that we test drove had the V8 Hemi, so fuel economy was a bit low, but the punch from that big V8 was instant and ferocious. The way this thing drove also blew me away. Plenty of pick-up, handled great on the twisties and highway cruising was very well behaved even up to 90mph. The cabin was also very quiet and had plenty of expensive looking leather, wood trim and soft touch plastics. I think Chrysler has a much needed home run with this new Jeep... and while I doubt very much that there will be a lot of cross shopping from people looking at an X5 going into a Jeep dealership... I have to say that this dedicated BMW driver would not be all that disappointed driving one of these new Jeeps as a daily driver... assuming I could keep my 335i coupe as a weekend toy!

Here is a site with a great summary of all of the new Jeep's features.

http://www.wk2jeeps.com/2011_intro.htm


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

Reliability.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

We've got an '05 Cherokee and have been looking at the 2011's. Will probably wait a couple of years so they can get the bugs worked out, but it looks like a competitor. Any idea what the MSRP is on a new Limited?


----------



## Schneller78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Pricing is where the Jeep will shine.

*2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 4x4*

Limited 4x4 models add features that include Quadra-Trac II® 4x4 system with Selec-Terrain, front and second-row heated leather seats, memory settings, Bi-Xenon High Intensity Discharge auto-leveling headlamps with SmartBeam®, CommandView dual-pane panoramic sun roof, Parkview® rear back-up camera, Parksense® rear park assist, premium audio, automatic temperature control, 18-inch aluminum wheels, Garmin® navigation, rain-sensitive wipers and bright door handles.

Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 4x2 pricing: $37,495 (including $780 for destination)

Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 4x4 pricing: $39,995 (including $780 for destination)

*2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland 4x4*

Overland 4x4 models add numerous features including Quadra-Lift air suspension, premium interior with Nappa leather-trimmed and heated seats, vented front seats, wood/leather-wrapped heated steering wheel with memory, power tilt/telescope steering column, wood bezels, leather-stitched instrument panel/doors/center console armrest, power liftgate, and 20-inch aluminum wheels.

Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland 4x2 pricing $39,495 (including $780 for destination)

Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland 4x4 pricing $42,995 (including $780 for destination)

So an absolutely fully loaded Overland with all options ticked will come in MSRP under $48k. Realistic price will probably be under $45k which is not bad at all considering all of the stuff you will actually get (V8, Vented Seats, Panoramic Roof, Rear Seat Entertainment, Nav, true off road performance, etc).

Now to Skywolf's point... reliability especially in a complete redesign first year could be a concern (for any auto maker). Give them a couple of years, and I think any gremlins should be worked out. But with that being said, I had a 2004 and 2007 Grand Cherokee, and neither one caused me a single problem during the time that I had them, so YMMV.


----------



## Mikenmass (Mar 29, 2010)

*Good reliability*



skywolf said:


> Reliability.


My wife has a 2006 with 50k miles and all that's ever been fixed is the head unit for the DVD/Nav. In bad weather it's the vehicle to own. The AWD and 5.7 V8 aren't great for mpg but will get you most anywhere, and the 4 wheel drive is for hunting moose.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

agreed. if i ever decide i want to live in the artic tundra (read, "massachusetts") or hunt moose, the new cherokee will be near the top of vehicles i'll likely consider.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have had 3 Cherokee's and all have been great, for bad weather driving they are the one to have

My last one was a 00 Grand Cherokee that was as much a car as an off road vehicle


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

It's a good looking SUV, but for some reason just not my thing. The last Grand Cherokee I had was a 98 - i LOVED that thing. Ever since then they just haven't done it for me.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

There are many better competitors. Including the new Toyota 4Runner, and the pathfinder. Why would anyone ever buy a Chrysler?


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

First pics I've seen of the Jeep I have heard so much about. Oddly enough from the same people I heard about the new Camaro and the new Challenger. Wasn't impressed with either of those (styling wise). And as well I'm not impressed with the exterior of the new Cherokee. It reminds me of a Lincoln Navigator. I'm sorry the X5 is classic as well the Audi Q7. Yes, they are substantially more money and for a different purpose. However, I won't be 4wheeling in either. Nor in the Cherokee. However, the Audi's all whell drive system is the perfection of the art. Period. The interior of the new Cherokee is impressive. But the exterior wreaks of copycatting. No originality. The X5 and the Q7 can't be traced to anything. They are original. Now the Jeep Wrangler 4 door. Spot on. My daughter wants one for her first ride. I can't wait to get it. Makes the Hummer look like the pimp mobile that it truly is. Just my opinion. Op, thanks for the link.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

dannyc9997 said:


> There are many better competitors. Including the new Toyota 4Runner, and the pathfinder. Why would anyone ever buy a Chrysler?


Of course there are many competitors...to every car! The new GC really can hold it's own both on road and off road. Now that's something most of its "competitors" can't say. Why would anyone buy a 4runner or a pathfinder? Ugly, bland cars IMO.

You should evaluate every car for its merits and not pan it because it's a "Chrysler". Every car company has a complete evolution every 2 model cycles (around 15 years). Chrysler was amazing in the 90's and one of the most profitable companies. Mercedes raped it for the next decade. Now we're seeing a new cycle with completely different management and engineers now. It's always beneficial to keep an open mind.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

we just checked out the new jgc at a local dealership and i must say - wow. agree w/ schneller78 entirely. 

it completely blows the new 4runner out of the water looks-wise imo, inside and out but especially inside. the interior is on par with european fit/finish/feel and has a nice clean look to it (instead of the boom-box kind of thing going on in the 4runner). we had a '98 jgc way back when, and on road it blows that one away but that's probably not fair at all to compare.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

milobloom242 said:


> we just checked out the new jgc at a local dealership and i must say - wow. agree w/ schneller78 entirely.
> 
> it completely blows the new 4runner out of the water looks-wise imo, inside and out but especially inside. the interior is on par with european fit/finish/feel and has a nice clean look to it (instead of the boom-box kind of thing going on in the 4runner). we had a '98 jgc way back when, and on road it blows that one away but that's probably not fair at all to compare.


Now that's the way a review should be done...keep an open mind and objectively review the car


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

I am thoroughly impressed without even having seen it in person! They run the commercial quite often on ESPN and I it is VERY attractive all around. In fact... We were considering a pre-owned Range Rover for the Mrs. and kids, but depending on how this drives and fit & finish, it might take it's place beside the 7 Series:


































*Interior is the hotness!*











































> Chrysler's first all-new product to be released post-restructuring is the new Jeep Grand Cherokee. This all-new model has been upgraded to be more luxurious and capable than the outgoing model.
> 
> The all-new Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 4x4 starts at $32,995 (including a $780 destination charge) with the up-level Grand Cherokee Limited 4x4 model commanding $39,995. The range-topping Overland 4x4 model carries a sticker price of $42,995.
> 
> ...


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

I just saw the 2011 Grand Cherokee and I have to say that interior is 100 times better than the 2010 model. In next couple of years the Grand Cherokee is going to avaiable with an 8 speed automatic and V6 pentastar engine with fiat's multiair technology.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

thebmw said:


> Of course there are many competitors...to every car! The new GC really can hold it's own both on road and off road. Now that's something most of its "competitors" can't say. Why would anyone buy a 4runner or a pathfinder? Ugly, bland cars IMO.
> 
> You should evaluate every car for its merits and not pan it because it's a "Chrysler". Every car company has a complete evolution every 2 model cycles (around 15 years). Chrysler was amazing in the 90's and one of the most profitable companies. Mercedes raped it for the next decade. Now we're seeing a new cycle with completely different management and engineers now. It's always beneficial to keep an open mind.


I did get a chance to drive the new GC. I felt too many of the materials were poor quality. I was excited to see a wood trim steering wheel (one of my favorite features in a car) but dissapointed in its feel.

Of course Toyota 4Runner doesnt have a V8 this time, so the GC wins in refinement. But compare the 6's and the Toyota is much better. I also felt this segment was about being a truck, not a plushy SUV which the GC has fallen into. The Toyota has much more of a "controlled" luxury feel.

Looks are just personal opinion, so I wont go there.


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

Schneller78 said:


> Test drove a 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited over the weekend here in Colorado and all I have to say is WOW. It is a stunning vehicle to view in person and the fit and finish on the inside are as good as many of the premium SUVs out there (X5 included). All of the major magazines and auto reviewers have had stellar things to say about this vehicle and I can concur based on our drive. The Limited that we test drove had the V8 Hemi, so fuel economy was a bit low, but the punch from that big V8 was instant and ferocious. The way this thing drove also blew me away. Plenty of pick-up, handled great on the twisties and highway cruising was very well behaved even up to 90mph. The cabin was also very quiet and had plenty of expensive looking leather, wood trim and soft touch plastics. I think Chrysler has a much needed home run with this new Jeep... and while I doubt very much that there will be a lot of cross shopping from people looking at an X5 going into a Jeep dealership... I have to say that this dedicated BMW driver would not be all that disappointed driving one of these new Jeeps as a daily driver... assuming I could keep my 335i coupe as a weekend toy!
> 
> Here is a site with a great summary of all of the new Jeep's features.
> 
> http://www.wk2jeeps.com/2011_intro.htm


To go along with my X5, we just purchased a 2011 GC Limited with all bells and whistles and the 20" rims..pick it up next week. It is head and shoulders above prev generations and is right up there in terms of interior quality.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ckm1515 said:


> To go along with my X5, we just purchased a 2011 GC Limited with all bells and whistles and the 20" rims..pick it up next week. It is head and shoulders above prev generations and is right up there in terms of interior quality.


Did you pick up that GC yet? How do you like it so far? Pics? :dunno:


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

The car looks to be significantly improved over previous generations. However, as stated above, why would anyone purchase a Chrysler these days? Not to mention thier track record has been sub-par for a long time....we'll see if there's any improvement.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I saw an M-X5 this weekend.
Really?
I thought is was a poseur, but on further inspection it appears to be real.
What's the point? If you need this kind of transportation, why not get the Jeep GC and a used Porsche.

The X5M (and X6M for that matter) seem like a real paradox...master of none and all those euphemisms...


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

how would the new jeep do on that acura incline test?


----------



## vinrock (Oct 26, 2010)

dencoop said:


> Check out this video to get an Understanding of what a car that has it Can Do vs. an AUDI that does not have it:angel:


The Lexus and Audi appear to have their traction control disabled in that video, look at the wheelspin of the Lexus and note that the Audi EDL is not engaging.

As fantastical as it may seem in that video, the Acura is a 90/10 split in normal driving conditions which I would imagine it feels like you're driving an FWD car. The torque vectoring diff should definitely aid in handling, but nothing is going to completely hide the FWD bias.

Both Audi Quattro and BMW xDrive have a 40/60 split under normal driving conditions.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, there are lots of options out there and many of them are very good.
I probably will not ever drive a Jeep but most brands offer quality.
Price is definitely competitive. Reliability and resale need consideration.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

Put some miles on it this weekend and took a few pics. I'm loving the features and more refined ride - it drives much more German-like. . .


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

This is what she looked like after hitting the trails  .


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks good, Jim! Also looks like you have made good use of it already by hitting the trails and getting it dirty.


----------



## Stephen5242 (Apr 30, 2006)

I have to admit for the price, I am very impressed with the new Grand Cherokee! Especially with Nappa leather being standard and with ventilation. Ventilation is not available on the X5 with Nappa leather and Nappa is an option on the X5. Reclining rear seats! Also the Overland having leather dash and leather on the doors. I Love the X5 especially with the M Sport package (except for the fact it deletes the heated steering wheel), and I like the performance and riding characteristics of a BMW, but for close to $30K less the JGC sure has caught may attention.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

Stephen5242 said:


> I have to admit for the price, I am very impressed with the new Grand Cherokee! Especially with Nappa leather being standard and with ventilation. Ventilation is not available on the X5 with Nappa leather and Nappa is an option on the X5. Reclining rear seats! Also the Overland having leather dash and leather on the doors. I Love the X5 especially with the M Sport package (except for the fact it deletes the heated steering wheel), and I like the performance and riding characteristics of a BMW, but for close to $30K less the JGC sure has caught may attention.


Yup. . .it's hard (if not impossible) to find a better value than the 2011 JGC, IMO. I'm approaching 2,000 miles now on mine and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

jim said:


> Yup. . .it's hard (if not impossible) to find a better value than the 2011 JGC, IMO. I'm approaching 2,000 miles now on mine and I'm really enjoying it.


Thanks for your input. This too is on my short list and I found myself very impressed with it when I drove it last week. A fully loaded limited 4x4 for 44k MSRP.....an x5 with the same equipment is easily 20k more. Did you by any chance consider the Caddy SRX Turbo? The GC and the SRX are the two on my list under the x5.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Thanks for your input. This too is on my short list and I found myself very impressed with it when I drove it last week. A fully loaded limited 4x4 for 44k MSRP.....an x5 with the same equipment is easily 20k more. Did you by any chance consider the Caddy SRX Turbo? The GC and the SRX are the two on my list under the x5.


No. I've had several GCs and utility (meaning a capable 4x4 system and reasonable towing capacity) is one of my primary requirements. Nothing else with these traits were a comparable value, so the Jeep it was (again).

Good luck with your hunt. . .they're all great (but different) vehicles, IMO.


----------



## Stephen5242 (Apr 30, 2006)

jim:

What do you think of the wood on the steering wheel? I am use to a heated leather wheel, but think the transition from leather to hard wood during use would be irritating. I wounder if the wood steering wheel on the Overland model can be deleted and replaced with an all leather steering wheel?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Stephen5242 said:


> jim:
> 
> What do you think of the wood on the steering wheel? I am use to a heated leather wheel, but think the transition from leather to hard wood during use would be irritating. I wounder if the wood steering wheel on the Overland model can be deleted and replaced with an all leather steering wheel?


I too feel this way and was told that the wood steering wheel is standard on the Overland and cannot be removed . The heated steering wheel comes with the wood. I hate the wood wheel, but want the electronic roll stabilization (or whatever Jeep calls it) and have to get the Overland to get that feature.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I too feel this way and was told that the wood steering wheel is standard on the Overland and cannot be removed . The heated steering wheel comes with the wood. I hate the wood wheel, but want the electronic roll stabilization (or whatever Jeep calls it) and have to get the Overland to get that feature.


Seriously, I'd look closely at the X5 or Toyota landcruiser or 4 Runner over a Jeep!:dunno:


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

Stephen5242 said:


> jim:
> 
> What do you think of the wood on the steering wheel? I am use to a heated leather wheel, but think the transition from leather to hard wood during use would be irritating. I wounder if the wood steering wheel on the Overland model can be deleted and replaced with an all leather steering wheel?


I like the wood wheel (my previous Overland had one, too).

The entire wheel is heated, including the wood.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

dalekressin said:


> Seriously, I'd look closely at the X5 or Toyota landcruiser or 4 Runner over a Jeep!:dunno:


The X5 is substantially more expensive and its 4wd system isn't nearly as capable as the Jeep's (Jeremy Clarkson's review of the system on the X6 is hilarious).

The Landcruiser is substantially more expensive and larger than the Jeep and not really comparable, IMO due to its considerable size.

The 4-Runner only comes with a 6 cylinder and doesn't have near the luxury, IMO. Its styling also leaves a lot to be desired.

There simply isn't a midsize SUV on the market that provides a comparable value for the luxury, performance, and utility you get with the WK2, IMO.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

jim said:


> The X5 is substantially more expensive and its 4wd system isn't nearly as capable as the Jeep's (Jeremy Clarkson's review of the system on the X6 is hilarious).
> 
> The Landcruiser is substantially more expensive and larger than the Jeep and not really comparable, IMO due to its considerable size.
> 
> The 4-Runner only comes with a 6 cylinder and doesn't have near the luxury, IMO. Its styling also leaves a lot to be desired.


OK so you plan to use it off road or as a daily driver.
I have a 2000 4 Runner I purchased to pull a 22' boat and the 6 cyl has been flawless as well as the 4 wheel drive system can be engaged at 55 mphr.

I realize the cost difference in the X5 and the Jeep but the ride, drive is great. I wouldn't off road with a vehicle in the price range. Those that experience the VPC the X 5 was impressive off road.:dunno:

For price I'd go Jeep (or Honda or Toyota)
For off road I'd go Jeep
For all around X5
For function, value and RELIABILITY 4 Runner
I wouldn't get a Land Cruiser at all.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

dalekressin said:


> OK so you plan to use it off road or as a daily driver.
> I have a 2000 4 Runner I purchased to pull a 22' boat and the 6 cyl has been flawless as well as the 4 wheel drive system can be engaged at 55 mphr.
> 
> I realize the cost difference in the X5 and the Jeep but the ride, drive is great. I wouldn't off road with a vehicle in the price range. Those that experience the VPC the X 5 was impressive off road.:dunno:
> ...


I don't see a point to having an SUV if it isn't an all around capable vehicle (sort of a swiss army knife with wheels).

I don't need to sit higher in traffic to feel safe - and I realize that when it comes to on road dynamics the X5 wins hands down (which is obvious since it's a BMW). But if on road dynamics were my priority, I'd get another 5er and have better handling, performance, looks, and fuel economy (as well as virtually all of the utility of the X5).

The X5 is one of the weakest vehicles with 4wd for off road (or even beach) use. It's simply not meant for the dirt (or Colorado-style snow) - it's just a big road car. Your 330xi is a much smarter vehicle, IMO.

I've had a 4-Runner Limited 4x4 and loved it. It was extremely capable when I was off road and an all around great truck. However, I am not happy with the styling changes or fit and finish of the vehicle and the fact that a 6 cylinder is the only option is a deal breaker for me. A complete and utter lack of power was my only complaint with that truck.

Anyways, to each his own.

The bottom line for me is that when I'm buying an SUV, it needs to have the utility, power and feature content only found in the WK2. Land/Range Rovers are the only true competitior in those categories, and they're not nearly the value.

I do not understand the appeal of Sport Activity Vehicles and car-based cross-overs (check out 3:45 to 5:20):


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

jim said:


> (check out 3:45 to 5:20):


Any vehicle with *improper tires* WILL get stuck in such situation, regardless of whether it is FWD, RWD or AWD or how many dozens of manually locking differentials it has 





This video is even better illustration of that fact:
http://www.yapfiles.ru/show/145113/05dc3af0ce5a4880559dd3037464291a.flv


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

AlexK said:


> Any vehicle with *improper tires* WILL get stuck in such situation, regardless of whether it is FWD, RWD or AWD or how many dozens of manually locking differentials it has
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Range Rover that easily crested that small hill in the Top Gear clip was equipped with street tires, too.

There is no question that the X5 & 6 4wd system is subpar compared to the Jeep and Rovers. That's because the SAVs aren't designed to have much utility.


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

jim said:


> The Range Rover that easily crested that small hill in the Top Gear clip was equipped with street tires, too.


How did you figure that out? Did they show the exact tire brand and model?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

jim said:


> I don't see a point to having an SUV if it isn't an all around capable vehicle (sort of a swiss army knife with wheels).
> 
> I don't need to sit higher in traffic to feel safe - and I realize that when it comes to on road dynamics the X5 wins hands down (which is obvious since it's a BMW). But if on road dynamics were my priority, I'd get another 5er and have better handling, performance, looks, and fuel economy (as well as virtually all of the utility of the X5).
> 
> ...


Sport activity vehicle is not for me either.

I agree with you on your points. Good luck. Fun to shop when you understand what you need/want.

My 4 Runner Limited with the 6 banger has the power I need.
I hope your Jeep is reliable for you.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

AlexK said:


> How did you figure that out? Did they show the exact tire brand and model?


It's their camera car and is featured in multiple episodes. You can also see it in the clip.

Are you really of the opinion that the X5 & 6 have 4wd systems that are comparable to the Jeep and Rovers?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oso0nzYHt0&feature=related


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

dalekressin said:


> Sport activity vehicle is not for me either.
> 
> I agree with you on your points. Good luck. Fun to shop when you understand what you need/want.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The 4 Runner is a great truck (and the 2000 body style was my favorite).


----------



## Stephen5242 (Apr 30, 2006)

dalekressin said:


> Seriously, I'd look closely at the X5 or Toyota landcruiser or 4 Runner over a Jeep!:dunno:


In Canada the a fully loaded X5 35i (without M Sport pkg, Nappa leather and leather dash) is 27K more than a fully loaded 2011 V8 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland that is listed at $53K. That's 50% more for the BMW. Also you can not get ventilated seats with Nappa leather on the X5 and the M Sport package deletes the heated steering wheel. Have you driven a 2011 GC yet? I had nothing but problems with my V8 540 and now I see there are HPFP issues with the engine that is in my 335i so I don't buy into the theory that BMW is more reliable than other manufactures.

Still shopping, but taking the JGC very serious.


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

jim said:


> You can also see it in the clip.


I can't, that's why I asked.



jim said:


> Are you really of the opinion that the X5 & 6 have 4wd systems that are comparable to the Jeep and Rovers?!


xDrive lacks the manual differential lock, but it is perfectly adequate for its intended purpose or for 99% of the customers who buy xDrive-equipped vehicles (most of which only deal with a snow as a "driving obstacle" and don't want to spend their time on Rubicon Trail)



jim said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oso0nzYHt0&feature=related


What tires does this one has?


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

AlexK said:


> I can't, that's why I asked.
> 
> xDrive lacks the manual differential lock, but it is perfectly adequate for its intended purpose or for 99% of the customers who buy xDrive-equipped vehicles (most of which only deal with a snow as a "driving obstacle" and don't want to spend their time on Rubicon Trail)
> 
> What tires does this one has?


It doesn't matter - my WK2 with 20" wheels and summer rubber would get over that with no issues.

I don't condemn anybody for having an X5 or 6 - those cars aren't right for me, and they are not remotely capable in an off road, beach, or snow situation compared to the Jeep and Rovers (irrespective of the tires). I just don't understand the added value of them relative to real SUVs (and I don't have to understand every buyer's criteria - just my own - like I said before, to each his own).

I'm sure they're great for picking up and dropping off the kids at soccer practice. . .

If that was my primary need in a vehicle, I'd opt for a 5 series over a bigger car (which is all the X5 & 6 are - they don't have substantially more cargo space and don't offer substantially more utility).


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

jim said:


> they are not remotely capable in an off road, beach, or snow situation compared to the Jeep and Rovers (irrespective of the tires).


...but of course! What else would anyone say about a vehicle of competitive (and, therefore, automatically inferior) brand? 



jim said:


> I just don't understand the added value of them relative to real SUVs


Some people want to have a luxurious, sporty (most "real" SUVs need to have letter "S" removed from this 3-letter abbreviation), relatively reliable vehicle with a high seating position... What's there to NOT understand? Many people don't consider Jeep as "sporty" or "luxurious" brand, regardless of how fast can SRT versions of Jeep go in a straight line or your personal perception of "luxury" 
As far as buying a 5-series instead of X5 - again, not everyone likes the low sitting position or low entry/exit in/out of regular cars (I don't care, but my stepfather does), plus it's much easier to fit tall items into X5's trunk compared to 5-series low-height trunk. Not to mention that comparable (with xDrive) 5-series is somewhat more expensive (comparing base prices only), has an inferior (according to some people) steering response and it doesn't even come with spare tire


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

AlexK said:


> ...but of course! What else would anyone say about a vehicle of competitive (and, therefore, automatically inferior) brand?


:rofl:

Give it a rest, Alex. We're talking about facts here, not opinion, when it comes to the 4wd capability of these models.



AlexK said:


> Some people want to have a luxurious, sporty (most "real" SUVs need to have letter "S" removed from this 3-letter abbreviation), relatively reliable vehicle with a high seating position... What's there to NOT understand? Many people don't consider Jeep as "sporty" or "luxurious" brand, regardless of how fast can SRT versions of Jeep go in a straight line or your personal perception of "luxury"


Everybody's entitled to their opinion and personal choice (as I've said multiple times in this thread already).

I was asked for mine and I gave it.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Saw this JGC Overland Summit in "Rugged Brown" with Saddle Nappa leather, and another Overland in Black/Black. Say what you want, this new Jeep is in a different league from anything that Jeep has made in the past and it was very impressive. The interior was very nicely laid out and had very high quality materials. The exterior also looked great. For $45k MSRP with all of the toys, this is a very good buy.


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

jim said:


> Give it a rest


I will give it a rest when people will stop making absurd claims that type of tires doesn't matter and that magical "real SUV's" can keep traction and climb over everything even with "20" wheels and summer rubber". Like, you know, they are clearly and successfully doing in my previous RangeRover video or the ice hill video, or in this video with yet another supposedly "real SUV":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1w0-ffUj3g&feature=related



P.S: ...anxiously awaiting a mandatory "...but, but the people in these cars didn't enable/disable the necessary option "X" (instead of "X" insert any system that is responsible for handling traction and power distribution between wheels/axles)! I was there, so I know!" response...


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's another one, this time with both RR and X6 - a "perfect" example of xDrive-equipped SAV being "...not remotely capable in an off road, beach, or snow situation compared to the Jeep and Rovers (irrespective of the tires)...":


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

dalekressin said:


> Seriously, I'd look closely at the X5 or Toyota landcruiser or 4 Runner over a Jeep!:dunno:


As a BMW x5 lover I have to say that I totally disagree....



Stephen5242 said:


> In Canada the a fully loaded X5 35i (without M Sport pkg, Nappa leather and leather dash) is 27K more than a fully loaded 2011 V8 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland that is listed at $53K. That's 50% more for the BMW. Also you can not get ventilated seats with Nappa leather on the X5 and the M Sport package deletes the heated steering wheel. Have you driven a 2011 GC yet? I had nothing but problems with my V8 540 and now I see there are HPFP issues with the engine that is in my 335i so I don't buy into the theory that BMW is more reliable than other manufactures.
> 
> Still shopping, but taking the JGC very serious.





SARAFIL said:


> Saw this JGC Overland Summit in "Rugged Brown" with Saddle Nappa leather, and another Overland in Black/Black. Say what you want, this new Jeep is in a different league from anything that Jeep has made in the past and it was very impressive. The interior was very nicely laid out and had very high quality materials. The exterior also looked great. For $45k MSRP with all of the toys, this is a very good buy.


Yep...agree with you guys. I am a BMW x5 lover (have had 3 of them), have also had Mercedes ML550, Nissan Xterra, Pathfinder and Murano as well as other SUV's. I am telling you dollar for dollar I am having a hard time finding reasons NOT to buy the Grand Cherokee Overland. For 45k, which is less than a BMW x3 mind you, this car is fully loaded and drives great. I have taken a total of 4 test drives now and come away more and more impressed with the car. I still love my x5's, but with a 20k plus price premium I love my money more. Since I am not intending to go off road, any modern SUV/SAV will fit my needs. For me, it is about making a smart purchase choice in a climate loaded with several compelling options. Unless something changes (like me finding a pristine CPO x5), I will likely end up with a 2011 GC Overland in Mineral Grey over Saddle Brown leather and the HEMI v8 engine. Trust me, I used to be very anti-american cars and I have been looking...I mean looking for a reason not to buy this car and I cannot fnd one. When you look at the price and value of the GC, it is better than everything I have looked at from Caddy, Lexus, Acura, GMC, Ford, BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, Volkswagen, Audi and even Range Rover.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

dalekressin said:


> Seriously, I'd look closely at the X5 or Toyota landcruiser or 4 Runner over a Jeep!:dunno:


?? Have you read any of the reviews? Even the 2011 landcruiser and 4 runner don't hold a candle to the new GC on road or off. The interior on the new GC makes those other cars look really cheap and dated (per reviews). I can see you saying X5, but the others?? And the X5 comes at 20-30K premium and cant go offroad. No offense, but based on your posts, you very much sound like a badge whore or a Jeep basher. I bet you haven't even test driven the new Jeep. It doesn't matter, because from your posts, you wouldn't even give it a chance.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

jim said:


> I don't see a point to having an SUV if it isn't an all around capable vehicle (sort of a swiss army knife with wheels).
> 
> I don't need to sit higher in traffic to feel safe - and I realize that when it comes to on road dynamics the X5 wins hands down (which is obvious since it's a BMW). But if on road dynamics were my priority, I'd get another 5er and have better handling, performance, looks, and fuel economy (as well as virtually all of the utility of the X5).
> 
> ...


+1. That review on the X6 was hilarious...and spot-on.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Yep...agree with you guys. I am a BMW x5 lover (have had 3 of them), have also had Mercedes ML550, Nissan Xterra, Pathfinder and Murano as well as other SUV's. I am telling you dollar for dollar I am having a hard time finding reasons NOT to buy the Grand Cherokee Overland. For 45k, which is less than a BMW x3 mind you, this car is fully loaded and drives great. I have taken a total of 4 test drives now and come away more and more impressed with the car. I still love my x5's, but with a 20k plus price premium I love my money more. Since I am not intending to go off road, any modern SUV/SAV will fit my needs. For me, it is about making a smart purchase choice in a climate loaded with several compelling options. Unless something changes (like me finding a pristine CPO x5), I will likely end up with a 2011 GC Overland in Mineral Grey over Saddle Brown leather and the HEMI v8 engine. Trust me, I used to be very anti-american cars and I have been looking...I mean looking for a reason not to buy this car and I cannot fnd one. When you look at the price and value of the GC, it is better than everything I have looked at from Caddy, Lexus, Acura, GMC, Ford, BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, Volkswagen, Audi and even Range Rover.


+1. It really is the best bang for the buck SUV on the planet IMO. IMO, it's actually one of the best SUVs now on the planet, regardless of price.

In addition, I have always thought the GC SRT8 was one of the best bang for the buck SUVs on the planet. When the new one comes out, I don't think there will be a doubt. Interior that rivals the quality of Lexus and performance that rivals (or beats) the X5M for half the price!!!


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> As a BMW x5 lover I have to say that I totally disagree....
> 
> Yep...agree with you guys. I am a BMW x5 lover (have had 3 of them), have also had Mercedes ML550, Nissan Xterra, Pathfinder and Murano as well as other SUV's. I am telling you dollar for dollar I am having a hard time finding reasons NOT to buy the Grand Cherokee Overland. For 45k, which is less than a BMW x3 mind you, this car is fully loaded and drives great. I have taken a total of 4 test drives now and come away more and more impressed with the car. I still love my x5's, but with a 20k plus price premium I love my money more. Since I am not intending to go off road, any modern SUV/SAV will fit my needs. For me, it is about making a smart purchase choice in a climate loaded with several compelling options. Unless something changes (like me finding a pristine CPO x5), I will likely end up with a 2011 GC Overland in Mineral Grey over Saddle Brown leather and the HEMI v8 engine. Trust me, I used to be very anti-american cars and I have been looking...I mean looking for a reason not to buy this car and I cannot fnd one. When you look at the price and value of the GC, it is better than everything I have looked at from Caddy, Lexus, Acura, GMC, Ford, BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, Volkswagen, Audi and even Range Rover.


Mineral Grey is awesome. Good luck with the hunt (this site is a great resource: http://www.wk2jeeps.com/ ) !

Here are a few pics of it from a guy on a Jeep forum:


----------



## Stephen5242 (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, a lot of fuss over a thread about a wonderful non BMW vehicle! It's OK to be a BMW owner and a fan of other manufactures as well.

Fanboydom is a strange place. Rarely is it rational. It's annoying as hell and more than a little closed minded.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Stephen5242 said:


> Wow, a lot of fuss over a thread about a wonderful non BMW vehicle! It's OK to be a BMW owner and a fan of other manufactures as well.
> 
> Fanboydom is a strange place. Rarely is it rational. It's annoying as hell and more than a little closed minded.


+1. I call them blind BMW fanboys.


----------



## Stephen5242 (Apr 30, 2006)

:tsk:


AlexK said:


> ...but of course! What else would anyone say about a vehicle of competitive (and, therefore, automatically inferior) brand?
> 
> Some people want to have a luxurious, sporty (most "real" SUVs need to have letter "S" removed from this 3-letter abbreviation), relatively reliable vehicle with a high seating position... What's there to NOT understand? Many people don't consider Jeep as "sporty" or "luxurious" brand, regardless of how fast can SRT versions of Jeep go in a straight line or your personal perception of "luxury"


Don't buy it.. *this non-luxury SUV is clearly not for you*! Go ahead.. move along now.

I noticed the *standard Nappa leather* on the Limited and Overland models is a $2K-3K option on the X5, also the standard leather dash and doors on the Overland model is another 3K-4K option on the luxurious X5. Also the standard Nappa leather seats are ventilated on the Limited and Overland models as well. Ventilated seats with Nappa leather is not available on the luxurious X5. The optional extra cost comfort access on the X5 is also standard on all levels of the non-luxurious Jeep Grand Cherokee. Oh, I almost forgot about the terrain selector on the Limited and Overland or the adjustable air suspension on the Overland, either of which are not available on the X5.

It's a good thing that these are all non-luxury items were talking about here! ... So why does BMW :freakdanc everyone, I mean charge everyone, more for them? :dunno:

Also, *NO WAY* are they going to make the 2012 SRT-8 sporty! *NO WAY*; just look at the artist's rendition of a possible 2012 SRT-8 below. Yes, the red one....... wait a minute....... *Damn, that does look good!* :thumbup:


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

with Chrysler huge improvment in their interiors, mitsubitshi now makes the worst interiors in the Car world. That dark brown interior with a black dash does look nice.

If I looking at a SUV the Grand Cherokee will be on my list. Maybe in a couple of years when Jeep will have the available 8 speed auto.


----------

